# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Ganadería  Madre de Dios destina más de S/. 3.4 millones a mejoramiento genético del ganado vacuno

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Puerto Maldonado, mar. 06 (ANDINA).-* El gobierno regional de Madre de Dios, a través de la Dirección Regional de Agricultura, puso en marcha un proyecto de mejoramiento genético del ganado vacino en el eje vial Inambari - Iñapari, que demandará un presupuesto superior a los tres millones 440 mil nuevos soles.  
El presidente regional de Madre de Dios, Santos Kaway Komori, indicó que el proyecto tiene duración de tres años y que serán 374 los productores pecuarios beneficiados.  
La meta es lograr la asistencia técnica a los productores y otorgarles pasantía a Brasil, agregó. 
Asimismo, dijo, se instalarán 25 parcelas demostrativas para el mejoramiento de pasto y forraje para la alimentación de ganado vacuno. 
Buscamos el fortalecimiento de las actividades pecuarias, así como la conformación y consolidación de nuevas asociaciones de productores, para ello se realizarán 6 mil servicios de inseminación artificial para fortalecer la actividad ganadera, sostuvo Kaway Komori.  *Foto: ANDINA (Juan C. Guzmán)*Temas similares: Venta de Chala Picada. (Ganado Vacuno) Curso taller de mejoramiento genético para ganado vacuno de la prov gran chimú-cascas, la libertad Más de 3 mil alpaqueros se beneficiarán con proyectos de mejoramiento genético y crianza en Pasco PRONAMACHCS - Producción láctea y mejoramiento genético Reactivarán estación experimental agraria de Madre de Dios

----------

